# Finicky Eating V



## Lisa30 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello,

I have a 17month old Male Vizsla, who is extremely finicky with his food. He is currently on Fromm Large Adult Breed, and sometimes gets Wet Food as well as he prefers Wet Food versus Dry (His dad is the same way). I am wondering if he is too skinny.

The vet has commented as he was 47lbs before, and now is 43lbs and you can see his ribs and his spine. He still eats 3 meals a day. 1 Meal = 1 cup dry, and 1/3 - 1/2 cup wet. His stools are perfect, not loose, and not way too hard. Any suggestions? He is extremely active, goes to daycare, goes to the dog parks, and gets ran a lot, so I am wondering if he needs a different type of food or if this is normal for this active of a V?

His dad maxed out at 50lbs. Here are two photos of Ranger to see if he is too skinny or if this is normal for a Male Vizsla. I apologize that they are not the best of his ribs or a side view.

Thank you, 
Lisa


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

It is often not the weight alone which u have to look abut rather the overall structure, height etc. Your handsome boy seem to have solid bones and muscles, and those tend to be heavier than just meat, so i would say accordingly 43 pounds may be a bit less than desired especially if you see too many ribs and spine. How about his hips? Also how did he loose 4 pounds? Sometimes the parent`s weight is not enough of an indicator, and they get bigger or smaller than those. What i learned that the weight of around 4 months doubled is usually (if no illness deteriorating the stats) their adults weight.

In terms of food, if he is that active, you may want to look into something with high animal protein and high fat ratio, especially at this age. Just as a comparison our similarly active, almost 3 years old male is on a 38% protein, 18% fat type. Also if he is finicky, you may try to sprinkle something like freeze dried whole meat product on top of his food.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It's hard to tell based on those pics, a shot from directly above when he's standing, and a profile/side shot would help. 

Once you add wet, you create an issue. They do prefer it, and will pick around the kibble to get at it, which results in them not getting enough food. I would try a totally different food and see if that will interests him, add some warm H20 to it. Since he's used to wet, try Instinct Raw Boost, its not only a great food, but has bits in it that might be a substitute fro the wet.


----------

